# Clarion cz 500



## mustgo69 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was installing new speakers and my son was in the back watching his dvd's, soon the battery was dead and I had to jump my truck. My deck was reading something about connecting a plug or something close to that. Anyway, once jumped and started it would not play or respond to any buttons being pushed. I figured just pushing the reset would at least get me back to start. Noooo, now nothing, power, or indication of life.
I tested the wires, red, yellow have power. Still no action on the deck. ANY help or suggestions?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try unplugging the harness from the back of the cd player, thus resulting in a hard boot. If you have power and ground and the unit is still not responding, its gone. I have had this problem with the Clarions in some vehicle. Take it back to the store and warranty it out, if you bought it offline, good luck.


----------



## mustgo69 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the response, I JUST swapped it out for another. I will try it eventually though, Thanks again.


----------

